# [H- Taerar] (MH clear, BT 5/9) Mag Keiner sucht… vielleicht ja genau dich!?!



## Nershul (21. April 2008)

*Hallo WoW-Gemeinde​*
Die Gilde _"Mag Keiner"_ sucht derzeit Verstärkung für Ihre Reihen, um im PvE-Content auch weiterhin Erfolge feiern zu können. Gesucht werden hierfür insbesondere die folgenden Klassen:
-  Magier [1x]
- Krieger (Def) [1x]
- Priester (Shadow) [1x]
- Schamane (Resto) [2x]
- Druide (Resto) [2x]​*Ihr spielt nun, rein zufällig, eine der genannten Klassen und hättet Interesse, wisst aber nicht, ob ihr schon "so weit seid"?** Hier eine kurze und knappe Auflistung von Anforderungen, die ihr mitbringen solltet:*
-  Entsprechendes Equip (min. T5-Niveau) 
-  Ihr könnt 3 – 4 Abende in der Woche an unseren Raids teilnehmen (es stehen nur noch MH und BT auf dem Raidplan, Details findet ihr in unserem Forum)
-  Ihr beherrscht eure Klasse, habt einen Blick für das Raidgeschehen und ein gewisses Maß an Spielverständnis
-  Kommunikation, sprich im TS, im Forum oder im Gchat, ist für euch kein Fremdwort
-  Ihr habt ein erwachsenes Auftreten und könnt vernünftig und zivilisiert mit Gildenkollegen und anderen Mitspielern umgehen
-  vorab Infos zu den Encountern einholen oder auch Potbereitschaft sind für euch selbstverständlich​*Aber wer Anforderungen stellt, muss natürlich auch etwas bieten können, von nichts kommt bekanntlich nun mal auch nichts!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mag Keiner ist eine organisierte und strukturierte Gilde, die euch eine konzentrierte sowie disziplinierte Raidumgebung bieten kann, in der der Spaß aber dennoch nie zu kurz kommt. Unsere Erfolge sprechen dabei wohl für das Funktionieren dieses Packets und damit auch für unsere Member, die ihren Teil zu dieser Gilde beitragen.
- MH 5/5: Wir haben den Mount Hyjal in nur 3 IDs vollständig gecleart -
- BT 5/9: Parallel dazu stehen wir im Black Temple nach 4 IDs vor RoS (2. Phase)-​ Alles, was zu einer aufstrebenden Gilde dazu gehört, wie zum Beispiel unsere HomePage, ein stabiler TS-Server, ein Dkp-System und vieles mehr, sind bei uns natürlich ebenfalls vorhanden. Einige behaupten sogar, dass die Member von _MK_ entgegen dem Gildennamen einen sehr guten Ruf auf Taerar genießen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Erfüllt ihr nun unsere Anforderungen und unser Gildenprofil sagt euch zu, so freuen wir uns auf eure Bewerbungen in unserem Forum. Natürlich ist auch eine ernst gemeinte X-Realm-Bewerbungen bei uns jederzeit gern gesehen. Solltet ihr noch weitere Fragen haben, so wendet euch einfach an uns, wir werden euch Rede und Antwort stehen!


*Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mag Keiner* ​
Homepage-Link: http://magkeiner.ma.o h o s t.de/
(Leider kein "richtiger" Link möglich, entfernt bitte einfach die Leerzeichen bei "ohost" :-/)


----------



## Nershul (25. April 2008)

**UPDATE**

Gesucht werden noch folgende Klassen:

1x Def-Krieger
2x Resto-Schamane
2x Resto-Druide

Homepage: http://magkeiner.ma. o h o s t.de
(Leerzeichen bei "ohost" bitte entfernen, ne andere Möglichkeit die URL zu posten hab ich noch nit gefunden :-/)


----------



## Nershul (7. Mai 2008)

**P U S H**

Update:

Gesucht werden noch
- 1x Resto-Schami
- 1x Def-Krieger
- 1x Resto-Druide


Grüße
Caym


----------

